# pros and cons of ready mixed mortar vs the powder you mix for tile flooring



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Absolutely apples and pears. Don't use the premixed stuff. Mix it yourself so you can get the proper consistency.


----------



## FrillyLily (Jun 4, 2012)

Okay, that is what I was afraid of. Would be so much easier and less mess to buy it pre-mixed, but that would be too easy of course! Thank you!


----------



## chiraldude (Nov 16, 2013)

Premixed stuff is basically sand mixed with adhesive (glue). 
The stuff in the bags is call thinset mortar. It is real cement. 
Premixed depends solely on the water based adhesive drying out in order to harden. If the tile is going over a waterproof surface then it could take weeks for it to cure. 
Cement based thinset starts curing as soon as it gets wet and drying is not required for it to cure. The premix never gets as hard as cement.


----------



## czizzi (May 28, 2018)

Anything that can sit on a shelf in a store for a year and not harden is probably not something that you want under your tile. Given that, even if you read the instructions on the premixed product it will state that it is not recommended for wet areas or for tiles over 6x6.


Thinset mixed from a powder is not that hard to work with. Mix smaller batches for less waste, cures by chemical reaction not evaporation, and is just as smooth. I have never used premixed and can say that powdered is very user friendly. Just need a basin to mix, a bucket for water, a trowel to blend and you are good to go.


----------



## FrillyLily (Jun 4, 2012)

well the idea for us was that my husband is going to lay the tile on his vacation time off, so I thought it might save him some time if we didn't have to mix. We also have cold weather right now so going in and out mixing is going to not be ideal. Wish we could have had did this earlier in the year, but it has to get finished. I do think the powder is the way to go, but just wanted to consider the other just in case it might work. Thanks for your reply!


----------



## czizzi (May 28, 2018)

There is no need to mix the powdered version outside. You just have to put down a drop cloth under your mixing area and can do it indoors near your work area.


Eitherway, 12x12 tiles are not recommended to be used with premix. You can read the manufacturer's spec if you want.


----------



## FrillyLily (Jun 4, 2012)

I did not know that about the tile size, so sounds like my question is moot altogether. Yes maybe we could set something up to mix it indoors.


----------

